# Boating und Fishing



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Any one here know the basic rules about owning and using a little boat/trailer for rod fishing on the BIG lake near Tomar?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

coleio said:


> Any one here know the basic rules about owning and using a little boat/trailer for rod fishing on the BIG lake near Tomar?


You need to pick up a license to fish in the rivers and lakes.

You can only use 4 stroke motors in the lake and you need a license to drive a boat here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

omostra06 said:


> You need to pick up a license to fish in the rivers and lakes.
> 
> You can only use 4 stroke motors in the lake and you need a license to drive a boat here.


Hi, 

Is that a license for the boat or for the driver?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

coleio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is that a license for the boat or for the driver?


its for the driver, is your boat portuguese or uk registered?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

omostra06 said:


> its for the driver, is your boat portuguese or uk registered?


It a uk boat but tis a small open rowing boat which may have a 4hp 4 stroke outboard so there is no registration needed in the uk.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Details of fisihing licenses in POrtugal*

A licence (licença) is needed to fish in Portugal. Children under the age of 14 are exempt if accompanied by a parent who holds a valid licence.

A Sports Fishing Licence (Licença de Pesca Desportiva) is needed for sea fishing, and a Licence for Fishing in Inland Waters (Licença de Pesca Desportiva em Águas Interiores) is required for fishing in rivers and lakes. There are a number of different types of general licence:

National Licence (Licença Nacional): allows the holder to fish all over the country where fishing is not restricted, including the offshore islands 
Regional Licence (Licença Regional): allows the holder to fish either in the north, south or centre of the country 
Local Licence (Licença de Conselho): allows fishing only in the rivers and lakes in a given local authority district 
Special licences are also available: 

Special Licence for Restricted Areas (Licença para Zona de Pesca Reservada): is required for fishing in protected or reserved zones at certain times of the year (a general licence is required in addition to this special licence) 
Special Licence (Licença Especial): for some visiting anglers without a Portuguese Residency Permit (Cartão de Residencia)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*How to purchase a fishing permit through a Multibanco machine*

When purchasing a licence from a Multibanco machine, a passport number and a Número de Indentificação Fiscal (NIF) is required; foreign visitors can bypass this requirement by entering the passport number twice, instead of the NIF. 

After inserting a bank/ATM card and entering the personal identification number, select:

"*Pagamentos e Outros Serviços*", then 

"*Estado e Sector Público*", then 

"*Licenciamento de Pesca Lúdica*", then 

Select the type of licence
Freshwater: "*Pesca Aguas Doces*" 
Sea/marsh: "*Pesca Aguas Maritimas e Salobras*" 

Select the area in which the fishing will take place
National: "Nacional" 
North (in and north of the Douro river): "Norte" 
Centre (in and between the Douro and Tejo rivers): "Centro" 
South (in and south of the Tejo river): "Sul" 

*Enter a passport number *
*Enter the passport number again *
*Confirm* the information
if correct, select "*Confirmar*" 
if not correct, select "Cancelar" 
A printed receipt will be issued; this can be photocopied but should not be laminated, and must be carried with photo identification when fishing.

If additional copies are required, they can be printed from any Multibanco machine within 60 days.

It's cheaper to take one for 3 years if you are really keen on fishing


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*More fishing information*

There is lots of further information to be had at this site:

Sea & Freshwater Fishing in Portugal - AngloINFO Lisbon (Portugal)


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

I really waanted to buy a small boat with an outboard engine, just for fun, not fishing, on the Ria Formosa. Coming from Ireland, it seemed a very achievable idea, where all we pay for is moorings and petrol. But, neighbours here, Portuguese, have advised against it. I need the equivalent of a driver's licence just for a simple boat.  And to buy a simple boat here is far from cheap, and then when I add mooring and maintenance costs, it would be silly money. Much cheaper to hire or charter a boat from time to time. That's my tuppence worth.

As Siobhán has said, getting a fishing licence is a lot simpler. Most of my neighbours have that, but not necessarily a boat to go with it.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well we brought a 5m Zodiac with u s when we arrived in January 2007.

We finally got it registered last year. As much through lethargy on our part as anything else.

The maritime Police bit of the registeration was easy. A visit to there offices in Peniche.

Next a visit to the Policia in Santarem to get a permit to buy flares....an absolute must as you wont get the registration with out it.

An appointment then with the Maritime Police to inspect the boat.....and hey presto we had our name..ZIPPY and our license. 


Pocket were about 250 euros lighter!!!

Unfortunately my husband has had a hip replacement and now finds it difficult to get in and out of the boat ..... so think he may decide to sell it....after all that!!! :confused2::confused2::confused2:


Forgot to say that at no time were we asked for a "drivers license" for the boat!! or even a certificate of competance


----------

